# Walt Disney Animation Studios Short Films Collection on Blu-ray on 8/18; Digital HD & Disney Movies Anywhere 8/11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

WALT DISNEY ANIMATION STUDIOS

SHORTS COLLECTION


Available Early on Digital HD/Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA) on August 11, 2015

Bring It Home on Blu-ray™ on August 18, 2015



Fans Can Now Enjoy The In-Home Debuts of the Beloved Animated Shorts “Frozen Fever,” “Lorenzo,” 

and “Tick Tock Tale.” Also includes Academy Award®-Winning Animated Shorts “Feast” (2014)

and “Paperman” (2012), Special Filmmaker Introductions and More!



About: From Walt Disney Animation Studios comes an extraordinary new collection of award-winning and beloved short films featuring Disney's Frozen Fever, starring Anna, Elsa, Olaf, Sven and Kristoff, and the Oscar®-nominated Lorenzo (Best Animated Short, 2004). The Short Films Collection includes contemporary shorts starring classic characters, such as the groundbreaking 2013 Mickey Mouse cartoon, Get A Horse! And the holiday treat Prep & Landing: Operation: Secret Santa, as well as celebrated Oscar winners Paperman (2012) and Feast (2014). Enjoy them together for the first time in this must-own collection with all-new extras including an inside look at the Disney Animation shorts, featuring introductions and interviews with the acclaimed filmmakers themselves.



Shorts (and filmmakers appearing in each Shorts Introduction):

Frozen Fever (2015) – Chris Buck, Jennifer Lee, Peter Del Vecho, Aimee Scribner

Feast (2014) – Academy Award® Winner, Patrick Osborne, Kristina Reed

Get A Horse! (2013) - Academy Award® Nominated, Dorothy McKim, Eric Goldberg, Adam Green

Paperman (2012) – Academy Award® Winner, Kristina Reed, John Kahr

Tangled Ever After (2012) – Nathan Greno, Aimee Scribner, Mark Kennedy

The Ballad of Nessie (2011) – Kevin Deters, Stevie Wermers-Skelton, Dorothy McKim

Tick Tock Tale (2010) – Dean Wellins

Prep & Landing: Operation Secret Santa (2010) – Kevin Deters, Stevie Wermers-Skelton, Dorothy McKim

How to Hook Up Your Home Theater (2007) – Kevin Deters, Stevie Wermers-Skelton, Ian Gooding

The Little Matchgirl (2006) – Academy Award® Nominated, Dave Bossert, Tom MacDougall

Lorenzo (2004) – Academy Award® Nominated, Mike Gabriel

John Henry (2000) – Mark Henn



Bonus Features: Filmmaker Intros - The filmmakers behind the shorts share their journeys and introduce their films.



@DisneyAnimation: A Short Story on Shorts - Continuing a legacy started in the earliest days of the Studio by Walt Disney, the Shorts Program is thriving today at the Animation Studios that bears his name, producing award-winning shorts that tell new stories and experiment with artistic and technical innovations. This latest chapter in the @DisneyAnimation series gives us an inside look at the process of developing and producing a short. Hosted by actor/comedian T.J. Miller (voice of “Fred,” Big Hero 6), we will meet a few of the artists and filmmakers who make the shorts, and learn why they are such an important part of the fabric of Walt Disney Animation Studios. Round Table Panelists include Lauren MacMullan (Get A Horse!), Mike Gabriel (Lorenzo), Kristina Reed (Feast, Paperman), Stevie Wermers-Skelton and Kevin Deters (the team behind The Ballad of Nessie, Prep & Landing: Operation Secret Santa, How to Hook Up Your Home Theater).



RUNAWAY BRAIN (1995) - DMA debut – Short film originally released in 2004 as part of the Walt Disney Treasures Collection: Mickey Mouse in Living Color, Vol. 2 DVD set. This short was nominated for an Academy Award® and screened during 1996 Cannes Film Festival.



Release Date: August 18th, 2015

Release Formats: Disney Movies Anywhere, Digital & Blu-ray

Languages/Subtitles: English Dolby Digital 5.1 Audio/English SDH, French and Spanish Subtitles

Studio WALT DISNEY ANIMATION STUDIOS

Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1
​


----------

